# Need some advice via DLA



## lisa35

Hi, not had chance to get on here much lately but really need some advice :flower:

I currently get middle rate DLA & carers allowance for Finlay. He has been diagnosed with severe autism. Now he is 3 on Christmas and things are becoming a real struggle. He's getting bigger & heavier and he's still in a buggy taking him shopping is a nightmare so had to stop and rely on my dad to take me once a week in his car. He can't climb downstairs so I have to carry him. He will not walk outside on the reins, he just falls to the floor and giggles tried him lots & lots of times. Lots of sleepless nights, he's still in a cot otherwise he is up all night climbing all over things including the low window ledge in his bedroom.

This is now starting to affect my health, I am starting to get back ache and the lack of sleep is doing me no good what so ever. As I have to do everything for Finlay, dress him, feed him etc and the worst of all is knowing what's wrong with him when he throws a tantrum. 

He will start to get his full 15 hrs after his 3rd birthday but the nursery just can't afford to pay the taxi fares. He currently goes 
twice a week and only getting 7 & half hours.

Taking all this into consideration am I wrong thinking I should get full DLA, a mobility car and driving lessons?


----------



## AP

I am not sure about mobility but I do think the care component should be reassessed?


----------



## sam2eb

Hi

We have issues with my son walking when out but we didn't receive any mobility element.
I don't think they will award mobility unless there is a physical issue.

Maybe the care element should be a bit higher. Only thing I can think of is coz he is still 2 there are maybe some things (like feeding) that typical 2 year olds might still struggle with too. I would wait until he is 3 then maybe reapply in the new year.

Have you thought about applying to the familyfund? I've not dealt with them but I know they can give you money for driving lessons etc.

X


----------



## lisa35

Thanks for reply's. I am going to ring DLA in the morning and ask them if their is any chance of reassessing my claim. Yes some of this is typical behaviour but at almost 3 he should be doing more? My older two children were at this age one quicker than the other so I know they are all different.

He does have issues with his feet and we are starting to get worried now. He toe walks really really bad, infact the guy who fitted his boots said he had never seen anyone as bad all the time he had done his job. He has peadro boots and still manages to get on his toes. He still falls over so covered in bruises down his legs. Surely that's not normal behaviour for a child who's 3 on Christmas eve? :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You cant apply for the higher mobility until he is 5 I think. DLA also wont provide driving lessons but you could apply to family fund for them x


----------



## suzib76

be really careful as if you ask them to re assess they look at all of your claim and you could end up losing what you have of the care component and going down to low rate

high rate mobility is incredibly difficult to claim for an autistic child, especially with the new forms they make it almost impossible to claim it as the questions are worded in such a way that you have to say 'yes' to can the child walk, which pretty much menas you are ruled out of high rate mobility

also unfortunate as it is, how it affects your health isnt a factor in his DLA claim


----------



## mummy2o

I know someone who did get mobility for their autistic child. Basically saying how dangerous it is for me. He was a lot older either 11 or 15 (this goes back to 2010) but their child would just stand in the middle of the road and not move so they had to restrain and force them etc. But most do not. I think they don't see the difficulties that we do. They see a normal child who should be able to do x,y,z but unless they can see something physically wrong they don't want to know it appears

Is it possible to get him into a special needs school? I know some start with a pre-school area at the age of 3.


----------



## suzib76

I know of a lot of people who get it as well from various forums I am on

I looked at the new for which came into play at the end of August and it is very clear cut can your child walk yes or no, if you say yes, because of course they can physically walk, it takes you on to the next section which asks about physical problems with walking 

They are making it harder than ever for people to claim dla for autism, the forms totally don't recognise the problems these children have simply because they are not physically visable


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You can get it for autism but not until they are at least 5 if they dont have physical problems.

I wouldnt personally reapply right now because like someone said they will asses the whole claim and lets just say they are not feeling flush right now and its not worth risk (personally) because they are looking to eventually do away with middle rate anyway so you could risk going onto lower. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

As the others have said, unless your child has a physical disability you can't get the mobility component until they are over 5. Tegan is paraplegic (as in she can't walk at all) and we get higher rate care and mobility. 

If you are really struggling I think the best thing would be to look into getting a social worker and see if there is any help you could receive through SS.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just re-read. We managed to apply for transport funding before I passed my test. It was quite hard to get and I had to show my bus tickets/taxi receipts and stuff/ The school backed me up luckily and the council funded it but this is council and not DLA. If you speak to portage they may have better info x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

p.s you should be able to get on the bus for free x

https://www.nhs.uk/CarersDirect/guide/transport/Pages/concessions-on-public-transport.aspx


----------



## lisa35

Thanks all. I did ring DLA and the guy on the phone basicly said the middle rate care that I receive is for day care and only if things have changed on a night time I could get higher rate. He did state that I could go lower, or even lose all of it.

Don't know if I said in post but Finlay is still in a cot otherwise he would be playing around all night. He kicks hell out of his cot in middle of night for at least 4 hrs most nights. I have had medication mentioned to me but NO way am I putting my little man on that :nope:

Thanks for link will look into that tomorrow


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Keep a night diary hun, to help you explain to them x


----------



## lisa35

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Keep a night diary hun, to help you explain to them x

Thanks for advice I will do :thumbup: x


----------



## lisa35

mummy2o said:


> Is it possible to get him into a special needs school? I know some start with a pre-school area at the age of 3.

Finlay has been attending a special needs nursery since the age of 2. We are now in progress of getting him statemented so he can go to a special needs school that specialise in autism. I went to visit one school last week which is perfect for him. I am going to see 2 more schools before deciding which is the best option, so keeping my options open for now.

The teacher took me to the classroom to see the autistic children, she explained how they were when they first started and left it down to me to see how they are now. It was lovely to see them enjoying themselves and taking part in the activities.


----------



## twinmommy1

We get the high rate care component for our 3 year old son but they won't like at the mobility element until he is 5 years old. As far as driving lessons are concerned, you can apply to the family fund for help and they are fab. My son is completely non verbal but has started using an Ipad at the specialist unit that he attends in order to communicate. We applied to the family fund and he has been awarded an Ipad in order to help him communicate with us but I know that they assist with the cost of driving lessons aswell so it's definately worth looking in to x


----------

